# Festplatte schonen

## Lockheed

Hi!

Es kommt bei mir zuhause immer wieder die Diskussion auf, ob es besser is den PC mal eine Stunde im Leerlauf zu lassen und dann wieder E-Mails zu checken oder ihn echt immer Ein- und Auszuschalten. Da ich eine schon 6 Jahre alte 30-GB-Platte drinnen habe, möchte ich mich gerne ein für alle mal für den "schonenderen" Weg entscheiden.

Also macht es der Festplatte mehr, wenn sie sich länger mal im Leerlauf dreht oder wenn sie ständig hoch- und runtergefahren wird?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

----------

## misterjack

man kann doch festplatten abschalten lassen, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Mit HDPARM drosselt zu die Festplatte runter, oder du schickst den PC gleich in den S1/S3 Moduls (was wohl sinnvoller ist) ~ Ruhezustand. So empfindlich sind die Dinger nicht, ich habe hier eine seit Jahren glucksende IBM Platte...

Ausfallen tun die Festplatte nur dann, wenn man kein Backup hat - Murphys Law

----------

## Lockheed

Das mit dem Festplatten abschalten, hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht... mal schauen, ob ich das irgendwie hinkriege und ob es von Bios/Festplatte überhaupt unterstützt wird.

Von S1/S3-Modus hab ich noch nix gehört, klingt aber interessant... ist das einer von diesen Modi, wo man auf gut Glück entscheiden darf, ob der Prozessorlüfter weiterbläst oder nicht?  :Smile: 

----------

## Earthwings

Schau ins Datenblatt deiner Festplatte, da erfährst du die MTBF (mean time between failure, zu deutsch erwartete Lebendsdauer) und die max power-on cycles (oder so ähnlich, zu deutsch die Anzahl Ein/Ausschaltvorgänge, die die Festplatte erträgt). Aus beiden Werten kannst du dann ausrechnen, nach wieviel Minuten Leerlauf es besser ist, die Festplatte auszuschalten.

----------

## Lockheed

Gute Idee, danke!

Mal schauen, ob ich mit Smart was auslesen kann...

----------

## pir187

nur mal so meine meinung zum thema "festplatte in standby schicken"...

das hochfahren einer platte belastet die lager und mechanik viel stärker als langer dauerlauf. dann sind die beschleunigungskräfte auf die mechanik viel stärker und somit steigt der verschleiß. zum (hoffentlich passenden) vergleich: ein auto, das viel langstrecke läuft, hat bei selber km-leistung meist auch einen besseren zustand (verschleißmäßig) als 'ne karre, die täglich 2x10km zur und von der arbeit bewegt wird (vor allem, weil deren besitzer denken: "ich fahre nicht viele km, dann geht das auto auch nicht so schnell kaputt.").

platten sind zum betrieb gedacht. beim start benötigt sie mehr strom als im dauerlauf.

ich habe mein notebook auch so eingestellt (windows), dass die platte nicht mehr sofort ausgeschaltet wird, wenn ich mal 3min die mouse nicht bewege. soll die eben drehen, was soll's? in meinem desktop-rechner läuft die linux-platte immer, die windows-platte schaltet sich nach 3min ab. dies macht sie aber nur, da ich quasi nie durch linux auf sie zugreife. dann braucht sie auch nicht zu drehen und verbraucht keinen strom.

nur so...

pir187

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> "ich fahre nicht viele km, dann geht das auto auch nicht so schnell kaputt."

 

Im Gegenzug kommt aber auch kein Familienvater auf die Idee, um den Auto eione hoehere Laufzeit zur Lebenszeit zu goennen, einfach dem junior die Schlussel in die Hand zu druecken und die ganze nacht um den Block fahren zu lassen ^^ 

Naja wenn der Junior selber tankt, amgs noch gehen ^^ 

Bei der Pladde isses aehnlich , man muss wissen was man lieber schonen will, die pladde, seine Nerven, oder den geldbeutel ^^ 100 Euro aller 3 Jahre (wo man garantie meist drauf hat) sind nicht allzuviel laufzeit rein vom Strom her, wenn man bedenkt das neben der pladde selber meist noch andere komponenten mitlaufen ... 

Ciao ...

----------

## oscarwild

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> man muss wissen was man lieber schonen will, die pladde, seine Nerven, oder den geldbeutel

 ...oder die Daten darauf!

Auf die gibts selten 3 Jahre Garantie. Aber ich weiss: natürlich zieht jeder in so einem Fall seine regelmäßig durchgeführten Backups heraus, gelle  :Wink: 

Direkt zum Thema: HDD-Standby ist i.d.R. nur für Notebooks sinnvoll, wenn die Akkulaufzeit relevant ist, und dort aufgrund der kleineren Bauform auch nicht so belastend für Mechanik und Motorwicklung. Oder für Platten, die wirklich nur gelegentlich benutzt werden.

Ich persönlich habe meinen Rechner im 24/7 Dauerbetrieb, 2 Platten als Raid 1, gut gekühlt und immer an --> noch nie einen Ausfall gehabt.

----------

## tost

Die Kühlung ist extrem wichtig und beeinflusst die Lebenszeit enorm.

tost

----------

## energyman76b

Kühlung ist das A und O.

Mir ist vor allem aufgefallen das Festplatten beim booten kaputt gehen.

Am abend Rechner ausgemacht, da war noch alles gut, am nächsten Tag an und die Platte zuckt nur noch im Todeskampf - wenn überhaupt.

Einen Ausfall im Betrieb hingegen - noch nie. Und ich habe inzwischen rechne* 6 Festplatten verschlissen.

----------

## Lockheed

Ja jetzt langsam glaub ichs euch, dass eine Festplatte sich wohler fühlt, wenn sie sich dreht, statt immer wieder neu angedreht zu werden... 

Werde meinen PC also in nächste Zeit wohl etwas länger laufen lassen, die Stromkosten aber durch Neuanschaffung der Festplatte wahrscheinlich aber ausgleichen können  :Smile: 

----------

## fangorn

Kommt darauf an,  :Wink: 

Notebook festplatten werden vom Hersteller so ausgelegt, dass sie ein ständiges an und ausschalten besser vertragen als einen jahrelangen dauerbetrieb. Bei vollformatigen Laufwerken wird unterschieden zwischen den Desktopplatten (wenn du die Laufzeit durch die erlaubten Ein/ausschaltvorgänge teilst kommst du auf etwa 2 bis 3 mal pro tag) und dezidierte Server Festplatten (nicht mehr als einmal pro monat). 

Zwischen diesen Extremen liegt irgendwo die Wahrheit, da diese Werte nur statistische Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten angeben und willkürlich auf einen bestimmten Prozentsatz Totalschäden festgelegt ist (üblicherweise 50 % Totalausfälle).

Aber nachdem soweit ich weiss jeder Hersteller für Desktop festplatten inzwischen seine Garantie auf ein Jahr beschränkt hat (das restliche Jahr Garantie muss der Händler tragen) kannst du dir ja vielleicht vorstellen wieviel zutrauen die Hersteller zur Dauerfestigkeit ihrer Laufwerke für den Massenmarkt haben (waren mal bis zu 5 Jahre  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Wenn euch eure Daten lieb und teuer sind, dann macht es so wie ich. Backup. Und für Daten die sich nicht vernünftig sichern lassen (noch nicht bearbeitete Videos, ape, flac, ...) die Regel einführen, dass sobald die Festplatte einen mucks macht die Daten umkopieren und die Platte unter Quarantäne stellen oder gleich rausschmeissen.

----------

## Lenz

Stimme dir zu,  bis auf die Garantiezeiten. Maxtor gibt 3 Jahre, Seagate 5 Jahre. Der Händler 1 Jahr, danach muss man sich direkt an die Firma wenden.

----------

## fangorn

Bei den PATA disks war das noch so, schön zu hören, dass sich das mit SATA wieder gebessert hat.

----------

## Lockheed

Weil du von "Hören" sprichst... 

Ich verwende die smartmontools um den Festplattenstatus gelegentlich auszulesen, aber wie aussagekräftig ist das überhaupt?

Da kann man den Offline-Test usw. machen und dann kommt raus: "No Errors"... das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass die Platte nicht morgen Tschüss sagt...

----------

## Lenz

Wenn es aber typische Probleme gibt, die auf ein baldiges Ende hinweisen, wird man im Syslog oder per Mail darauf hingewiesen. Find ich sehr praktisch, hat mich schonmal vor schlimmerem bewahrt, weil ich rechtzeitig reagieren konnte.

----------

## Lockheed

mmm, deshalb ist beim smart ein smartd-Dämon dabei. Das mit dem E-Mail ist ja sehr interessant!

----------

## sschlueter

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Stimme dir zu,  bis auf die Garantiezeiten. Maxtor gibt 3 Jahre, Seagate 5 Jahre. Der Händler 1 Jahr, danach muss man sich direkt an die Firma wenden.

 

Das stimmt glaube ich nicht. Der Händler muss auf jeden Fall 2 Jahre Gewährleistung übernehmen, d.h. innerhalb dieser 2 jahre muss man sich nicht selbst an den Hersteller wenden.

----------

## schachti

Die Garantie der Hersteller ist etwas anderes als die Gewährleistung, die der Händler geben muß.

Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung und darf daher vom Hersteller beliebig eingeschränkt werden (bei Autos z.B. muß oft die regelmäßige Wartung in einer Vertragswerkstatt nachgewiesen werden).

Die zwei Jahre Gewährleistung, die der Händler gegenüber Privatkunden beim Erwerb von neuen Gütern (also nicht bei Gebrauchtverkäufen) geben muß, deckt nur Mängel ab, die an der Ware schon beim Kauf vorhanden waren. In den ersten sechs Monaten nach Kauf ist im Schadensfall davon auszugehen, daß der Mangel schon beim Kauf vorhanden war und der Händler muß ggfs. das Gegenteil beweisen, wenn er einen Gewährleistungsanspruch verneint. Nach den ersten sechs Monaten kehrt sich die Beweislast um, das bedeutet, Du als Kunde mußt dann nachweisen, daß der Mangel beim Kauf bereits vorhanden war. In der Regel ist das ohne Expertengutachten nicht möglich.

Daher ist es durchaus ein Kaufargument, wenn ein Festplattenhersteller eine freiwillige Garantie von drei oder sogar fünf Jahren anbietet.

----------

## Anarcho

Maxtor bietet auf die MaxLine III Produkte (7LXXX oder 7VXXX) 5 Jahre Garantie und die Platten sind für den 24/7 Betrieb gedacht. 

Sie kosten nur unwesentlich mehr als normale Desktopplatten.

----------

